# worms in fish



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

Just wanted to get everyone's opinion this. I have listened to so many people say that they wont eat fish because that have worms in them. Some of the fish that I have cleaned that had worms in them are Sword fish, salmon, flounder, king mackerel, amberjack, black drum and tonight striper. I worked in a fresh seafood restaurant for 3 yrs and served all of these fish but black drum. They all have worms but, to me it seems that if the FISH is a MONEY fish that the worms get over looked and when we want to serve black bass, bream and amberjack or black drum we get a frown and " man those fish are nasty, they have worms" and I just cleaned a ( most sought after fish ) Striper that had worms. So should I just throw it way or is it OK to eat? Just a question for those that wont eat fish because they HAVE WORMS?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*That would be*

Up to you. Normally they cut around them. If everything else looks good I'd chow down!!!!


----------



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey Dog you are a cook so you know what's up! I was just trying to engage with everyone else that will say that black drum or amberjack are trash fish and the will pay top dollar for swordfish! I have let bass go because they had visible worms but the best fish I have ever cooked.........


----------



## Down Time (Nov 16, 2005)

*Worms*

I figure once you cook it the bacteria or anything else is dead. 

If you go thru survival schools in the military you eat grubs, worms, or anything else with high protein to stay alive......so I think I would eat the fish and never thing twice about it.

I love sushi so its all good!


----------



## HawgHvn (Jun 4, 2003)

I would think that, as long as you chew your food VERY carefully (40 chews per mouthful I learned as a young lad), would it matter much? I mean, after all, they are a delicacy in in some cultures.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

ro h2o add tuna to that list. Yes you can eat that fish just cook the fish like you normally would and you don’t even know that they are there. 

An added plus extra protein


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I've been fishing since I was about 5, and it wasn't long after that my dad made me start cleaning my own fish. I never noticed worms in fish until this past august on a trip to, of all places, the clean clear water of Ontario, about 5 hours north of toronto...I was pulling out smallmouth and walleye for shore lunches and dinner and what do I find in the meat? But curled up little white balls. Pretty nasty to think about, but do you really think it made me stop eating them. I asked the owner of the camp, he told me "Just cut them out and you're fine" So thats what I did


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

I would not eat a fish with worms in it unless I was very hungry and did not have many options for food.:--| 

I guarantee you I have eaten much much worse. Pork is full of worms, which is why you do not eat it rare.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

ive been know to eat the worm in a bottle of mezcal...and then:--| :--| :--| .... probally the booze that did it


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i once found a whole cricket in a can of spinach...do a search and see what the FDA allows in canned food...:--|


----------



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

You are missing the point.

I have cooked pricey fish and they had worms in them. But then I catch a large black drum or a 60 # amberjack and I was told that they are only good to fertilize my garden.

So when prepared and eaten if they all are good then why pay 9$ a pound for one and put the other in your garden?

I do know that I have prepared cobia sword, grouper and amberjack and not one out of the twenty could tell me witch one of the baked fish was " good " or " plant food " !


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I cleaned a fish that had been tagged. It had abcesses all in the meat, probably from the tagging. Too disgusting, threw it away and washed my knife before cleaning more fish.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Physteria like sores and abesses? I throw it back or it becomes tomato food if I miss it on the water. Then I grab the purell.

Worms in the meat? I cut out what I can see, then add more black pepper than usual so I can't see what I missed.  

Sushimi? I like it, but I don't eat anything out of the chesapeake bay un-cooked anymore. Not even oysters. Too bad.  
.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Dyhard said:


> I cleaned a fish that had been tagged. It had abcesses all in the meat, probably from the tagging. Too disgusting, threw it away and washed my knife before cleaning more fish.


theres irony for ya..someone tags a fish in the name of conservation and gave it an infection lol 

wonder how often that happens...


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Worms???*

While I know that drum have worms, I just learned here that flounder and striped bass also have worms!!! Maybe it is a good thing that I have not been catching many fish. Seriously, I will have to give it some thought. If it is up to my wife, she will just quit eating any fish with worms. However, as someone pointed out that pork also has worms, but as long as pork is cooked, you are all right. I guess same thing also apply to the fish, but if I can see worms, I probably will throw away the fish.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

baitslingin said:


> ive been know to eat the worm in a bottle of mezcal...and then:--| :--| :--| .... probally the booze that did it


You beat me to that one  Mezcal.....mmmm goooood. When you're done with the mezcal, eat da wurm and drop a new one in!


----------

